# MRV - How to do over Internet?



## DaveSchott (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm contemplating a second residence and will have Tivos at both houses. Some time back I read where people were using MRV over the Internet so in effect permitting MRV in 2 locations. Can anyone share with me how this is done or point me to a source of knowledge?


----------



## DaveSchott (Nov 10, 2002)

I found the answer via a wider search...


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

What kind of internet "path" would exist between the two homes?

Check out http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=118482 and specifically the post with the 3 links to other topics in it.

From the above link:

_Transfers require the TiVo units to be on the same subnet (i.e. network) and on the same account. Since the TiVo units need to be on the same subnet, the only way this might work if they're in different locations would be to use a VPN connection._

Another limiting factor may be the uplink speed throttle imposed by your network provider.

Also: would a *Slingbox* work for you? Do a title search in these forums... it doesn't do a transfer between Tivos, but it is a method to watch content from one box on a PC in another location.


----------



## DaveSchott (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeah that is basically what I found in a couple of forums. in-house transfers blaze along but from from what I've read vpn internet transfers would be about 200-300x slower.

As far as sling box, dont have any experieince there but will do some reading. has to be similarly affected by the slow upload speed too.

THANKS goony!


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

You might want to try this: http://www.smittyware.com/linux/tivobridge/

Hopefully you can be the first confirm if it works with MRV. The author only has a S3 so he can't test MRV, but he claims that HME works across different subnets with his tool.

(DDB thread: /forum/showthread.php?t=52151)


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

goony said:


> Also: would a *Slingbox* work for you? Do a title search in these forums... it doesn't do a transfer between Tivos, but it is a method to watch content from one box on a PC in another location.


would the Slingbox also let you watch "LIVE TV" as well? thanks


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

bnm81002 said:


> would the Slingbox also let you watch "LIVE TV" as well? thanks


Yes. You're basically watching whatever the TiVo is doing, just from a remote computer.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Fofer said:


> Yes. You're basically watching whatever the TiVo is doing, just from a remote computer.


thanks, can I do everything on the Tivo just as I would if I was near the Tivo receiver using the Slingbox, like delete shows, record shows, etc? thanks
I ordered the AV version yesterday by the way


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

bnm81002 said:


> thanks, can I do everything on the Tivo just as I would if I was near the Tivo receiver using the Slingbox, like delete shows, record shows, etc? thanks


Yeah. Just think of it like you've got the TiVo hooked up to two TV's. One in your house, and one inside a window of your computer. You control the TiVo with the on-screen remote and have the same abilities you would if you were sitting in front of the TV at home.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Fofer said:


> Yeah. Just think of it like you've got the TiVo hooked up to two TV's. One in your house, and one inside a window of your computer. You control the TiVo with the on-screen remote and have the same abilities you would if you were sitting in front of the TV at home.


thanks for the help and information Fofer :up:    :up:


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Well I need some help with MRV but on my lan, in my living room is a HR10-250 zippered and in the bedroom is a dsr7000 zippered. In the now playing list on the HR10-250 it show the bedroom tivo but doesnt show the programs on that machine, it just shows the same ones on the HR10-250. But the bedroom machine doesnt list the living room mahcine in the now playing list.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

MRV doesn't work on the HR10-250, zippered or not.


----------



## tiny-e (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a slingbox, and it works very well. It has an IR blaster that allows you to control almost any AV device (Sat, VCR, DVD, yada) remotely. The video quality is very good (considering), and if you have a decent amount of upstream bandwidth (I have 861 kbits/sec up) it plays nicely over the internet. Price is decent, and there's no additional fees (read: subscriptions, etc).

As far as having 2 tivos see each other over the internet, I'd agree that you'd need a VPN-type connection... now if there were only a Hamachi client that would run on TiVo (there is a linux one out there already... )...


----------

